# BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren



## geohei (16. Juni 2013)

*BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

Hallo.

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H / F14

Wenn ich meine alte Dell USB Tastatur direkt an den Rechner anschlisse, erreiche ich das BIOS/UEFI Setup ohne Probleme mit DEL.

Wenn zwischen dem Rechner und der Tastatur aber mein Eizo S2433W USB Hub hängt klappt es nicht mehr.

Wieso?
Wie kann ich das umgehen?
Muss die USB Tastatur direkt am Rechner hängen um das BIOS/UEFI zu erreichen?

Gruß,


----------



## Combi (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

beim booten erkennt das bios nur den usb-hub,nicht das daran angeschlossene gerät.
du hast bei aktuellen mainboards die oberen 2 usb-anschlüsse,extra für tastatur und maus.


----------



## Westcoast (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

ich würde die tastatur direkt am board anschliessen, die oberen zwei USB hubs sollten auch ohne treiber funktionieren.


----------



## geohei (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

Danke für die Antworten.

Was meint ihr mit den 2 "oberen" USB Anschlüssen?
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-UD5H (rev. 1.0)

Die 2 roten = USB 1.1/2.0 ???


----------



## geohei (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

Ich bin jetzt einmal davon ausgegangen, daß ihr mit den "oberen" die roten USB 1.1/2.0 Anschlüsse meint. In der Tat ist es so, dass das UEFI die Tastatur nur an diesen beiden USB Anschlüssen erkennt. Im Manual des MB steht aber ganz klar, dass man USB 1.2/2.0 oder 3.0 für USB Tastatur und Maus benutzen kann. An den USB 3.0 Anschlüssen hat die Tastatur nicht funktioniert.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der Tastatur (Apple) ... ?!


----------



## Westcoast (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

hast du denn alle USB 3.0 treiber installiert? INF treiber sind auch sehr wichtig. kann auch an apple liegen, nicht das erste mal wo die kompatibilität zu wünschen lässt.


----------



## geohei (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

Treiber ?!?!
Ich rede vom Starten des Rechners zwecks Anzeige des UEFI.
Da läuft noch kein BS also nix mit Treiber.
Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*



geohei schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Wie kann ich das umgehen?
> Muss die USB Tastatur direkt am Rechner hängen um das BIOS/UEFI zu erreichen?
> 
> Gruß,



Ja. Eine Tastatur oder Maus sollte immer direkt angeschlossen sein und nicht mittels Hub.
Das Bios kann nicht erkennen was an einem Hub dran ist. Es erkennt nur den Hub.


----------



## geohei (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Eine Tastatur oder Maus sollte immer direkt angeschlossen sein und nicht mittels Hub.
> Das Bios kann nicht erkennen was an einem Hub dran ist. Es erkennt nur den Hub.


Danke für die Antwort. War mir nicht bewußt.
Muß es an einem der USB 1.1/2.0 Port sein oder kann es auch einer der USB 3.0 Ports sein?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

Es kann auch USB 3 sein.
Das Bios erkennt den USB Port und nicht ob es USB 2 oder USB 3 ist.
Allerdings geht der USB 3 Port unter Windows 7 nicht wenn der Treiber nicht installiert ist.

Du hast also die Maus Kontrolle noch im Bios aber wenn das OS startet ist die Maus weg weil das OS USB 3 nicht supportet ohne Treiber.
Windows 8 kann das übrigens. Das unterstützt USB 3 nativ.


----------



## geohei (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: BIOS/UEFI Setup über USB Tastatur aktivieren*

Ich habe jetzt die Apple USB Tastatur noch einmal an den USB 3.0 Anschlüssen getestet. Diesmal hat es funktioniert. Ich konnte auf das UEFI Menü zugreifen. Sonderbar daß es bei meinem vorherigen Test (siehe oben) nicht geklappt hat.

Damit wäre dieses Thema wohl abgeschlossen.

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!


----------

